
Full-Stack Developers - robin_reala
http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/full-stack-developers/
======
vargalas
LOL. Exclusively frontend or backend developers are extremely limited.

I never understood why would somebody limit him/herself unless it's for market
positioning.

~~~
robin_reala
Alright, I’ll bite. Achieving a certain level of quality requires a certain
level of knowledge. It’s possible for a full-stack developer to be effective,
sure, but it’s very difficult to be effective, high quality and fast.

I’d argue that to be a high quality, effective and fast front-end developer
these days you need most of:

\- deep knowledge of HTML5

\- deep knowledge of CSS layout and text standards

\- deep knowledge of modern JavaScript

\- good knowledge of 5+ different browser families and their versions going
back 5 years

\- good knowledge of accessibility best practise and the various groups of
assistive technology

\- good knowledge of the rendering pipeline in multiple different browsers,
and the ability to write code that will not cause jank in the user experience

\- ability to set up and maintain a build chain

\- an eye for design, and the ability at least to talk to designers about
implementation problems

It’s absolutely possible to have all of these things, but is it possible to
have them all along with the same high quality equivalents on the backend?
Doubtful.

